# Scripts: WCA DB downloader, PDF Scramble Generator, WCA Elo-like rating system



## Mr.Toad (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

I've been uploading to GitHub some of my scripts lately. There are three that you might find interesting:

*Download WCA database export and load it to MySQL (Python)*
Go to worldcubeassociation.org, download the latest SQL export of the database and update your local MySQL database with it.

*PDF scramble generator for combination puzzles (PHP)*
Generate a number of scrambles / scramble pages for several puzzles and export them to PDF.

*Multiplayer Elo-like rating system (PHP)*
Experimental rating system for all the official events based on Elo which processes the WCA database and takes each round as a multiplayer game.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 17, 2012)

Not to be nit-picky, but if somebody has access to a mysql server, wouldn't they just run "mysql -u username -p [database if necessary] < dump.sql"? Seems like running a python script would be more overhead than necessary.

Do you have a demo of the rating system? I don't really feel like importing the WCA db just to take a quick glance


----------

